# Marriage in UAE for foreigners



## manpreet89 (May 11, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I need your assistance about law and rules for getting married in UAE. I hope to get my queries answered so that i could take the life changing turn and make decisions further.

I am an engineer currently working in India. I have filipino gf based in Abu dhabi working as RN. We want to get married in UAE as the process in india as well as in phillipines is quite lengthy. I want to know:

1. Is it possible to get married in UAE if i am on tourist visa with a foriegner?
2. How long is the process and what kind of documentation is required? 
3. Will i be able to get spouse visa after marriage? If yes, can my tourist visa be converted into spouse visa?

Awaiting for your valuable experiance and knowledge!

Thanks...


----------

